# Child seat options



## livpoksoc (18 May 2019)

Just been checking over my two bikes, and I can't work out if I can get a pannier rack on the back, to hold a seat, or if I'm stuck with a seat post mounted one. 

I have a Spesh rockhopper and a Trek Madone, and can't tell if I have the appropriate holes on the frame or not.

If the frames aren't set up for a rack, what's the recommendations from CC'ers for child bike seats?


----------



## Sharky (18 May 2019)

N+1 time.

Just buy a cheapo new or second hand. As long as it has the rack and fittings you need.

Will save bodging your best bikes and it will only be for a short time before junior will want a tag along.


----------



## wisdom (18 May 2019)

My experience of using child seats was that they made the bike unstable. Bought a proper kids trailer easily fitted to any bike in seconds.
Kids loved it.


----------



## livpoksoc (19 May 2019)

Sharky said:


> N+1 time.
> 
> Just buy a cheapo new or second hand. As long as it has the rack and fittings you need.
> 
> Will save bodging your best bikes and it will only be for a short time before junior will want a tag along.


I have my original roady which I know fits a rack, but have it set up purely for turbo. Guess I can just swap a regular tyre onto it and that would do the job.


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2019)

Is the blue bike disc'd & does it have quick release? is so I have a rack here that will fit for the cost of postage.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2019)

^^^^^the good will of cyclechat strikes again....brilliant^^^^^^


----------



## Sharky (19 May 2019)

In medieval times, giving somebody the rack may not have been so charitable


----------



## winjim (19 May 2019)

Do bear in mind that a rack mounted seat can give a rather harsh ride for the kid, whereas a seattube (not seat post!) mounted one has a bit of spring in it to provide suspension.


----------



## livpoksoc (19 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is the blue bike disc'd & does it have quick release? is so I have a rack here that will fit for the cost of postage.
> 
> View attachment 467060


Thanks, appreciate the offer but I'm asking as I was given a free Kooki child seat and can't make use of it, so wouldn't want the guilt of not using it if it didn't work out.


----------



## livpoksoc (19 May 2019)

winjim said:


> Do bear in mind that a rack mounted seat can give a rather harsh ride for the kid, whereas a seattube (not seat post!) mounted one has a bit of spring in it to provide suspension.


Fair point, will bear this in mind.


----------

